# MSI Big Bang Marshall gesichtet



## xTc (10. Dezember 2010)

*Auch wenn der Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge noch bevor steht, tauchen immer mehr Informationen zu kommenden Mainboards auf. Wie schon in der Vergangenheit wird MSI ein Board aus der "Big Bang"-Serie speziell für übertakter anbieten. MSIs neuste Big Bang Platine basiert auf dem P67 und hört auf den Namen "Marshall".*

Wie man den Bildern entnehmen kann, verfügt das Big Bang Marshall über 8 PCIe x16 Slots. Auch ein Lucid Hydra Chip scheint an Board zu sein und ermöglicht es so, AMD/ATI und Nvidia-Karten im Mischbetrieb zu nutzen. Das Big Bang Marshall verfügt über hochwertige Komponenten der "Military Class 2" zu denen Hi-C Caps, Super Ferrite Choke und Solid Caps gehören. Eine überaus hochwertige Spannungsversorgung soll für bessere Overclocking-Eigenschaften sorgen.
Features wie USB 3.0 und Sata 6Gbps sind zwar ebenfalls enthalten, rücken aber bei der Ausstattung etwas in den Hintergrund. Das MSI Big Bang Marshall soll angeblich im Januar verfügbar sein. Über dne Preis ist leider noch nichts bekannt.

Quelle: İşte MSI'ın yeni amiral gemisi: P67 çipsetli Big Bang Marshall


----------



## STSLeon (10. Dezember 2010)

Die Stromversorgung für das Board ist ja mal wirklich extrem 2*8 Pol und einmal 1*6 Pol


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2010)

Man beachte mal die Phasen um den CPU-Sockel rum.


----------



## Masterchief (10. Dezember 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die Stromversorgung für das Board ist ja mal wirklich extrem 2*8 Pol und einmal 1*6 Pol



Überleg mal wenn man 8 grafikkarten drin hat muss man das mainboard mit 600W versorgen , eigentlich müssten da noch ein paar anscjhlüsse hin


----------



## kuer (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die 8 PCI_E etwas albern, zumal mehr als die hälfte schon geblockt ist, sobald ich zwei GK einsetze (wegen der Kühler). Also doch recht Sinn frei. Sonstige Ausstattung ist aber klasse.


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich finde die 8 PCI_E etwas albern, zumal mehr als  die hälfte schon geblockt ist, sobald ich zwei GK einsetze (wegen der  Kühler). Also doch recht Sinn frei.



bei Wakü nicht

@Topic - cooles Board, interessant wäre wie die Anbindung der Slots aufgeteilt sein

mfg


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2010)

Also dank des Hydra-Chips sind vier Karten bestimmt mit 8x/8x/8x/8x angebunden.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Dezember 2010)

Krasses Board...auch wenn ich persöhnlich nichts von MSI halte machen sie doch immer wieder gute Schritte nach vorne...


----------



## RedBrain (10. Dezember 2010)

Habe mal die 8x PCIe x16-Slots mal genauer angeguckt:

1 -16 Lanes
2 -4/8 Lanes
3 -16 Lanes
4 -4/8 Lanes
5 -16 Lanes
6 -4/8 Lanes
7 -16 Lanes
8 -4/8 Lanes



Ich weiß es nicht, ob Hydra die 4x PCIe nur 16 Lanes voll nutzen kann oder halb so wenig.


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Also dank des Hydra-Chips sind vier Karten bestimmt mit 8x/8x/8x/8x angebunden.



ja schon klar, mir ginge es eher um die anderen 4, ob und wie die in abhängigkeit zu den 4 "Hauptslots" stehen. Bei den NF200 Boards ist die Aufteilung der beiden untereinanderliegenden Slots ja meistens 16/0 oder 8/8

@RedBrain ... das das Board 4 Slots mit 16x betreiben kann halte ich für unrealistisch, da müsste der Hydra einen 16x auf 4 16x aufteilen, das geht nichtmal mit dem nF200

mfg


----------



## kuer (10. Dezember 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> bei Wakü nicht
> 
> @Topic - cooles Board, interessant wäre wie die Anbindung der Slots aufgeteilt sein
> 
> mfg


 

Selbst bei WAKÜ wird es eng wegen den Schlauch anschlüssen(sitzen alle auf gleicher höhe, weil baugleich), so nah wie die bei einander sitzen. Aber was solls.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Dezember 2010)

Schickes Teil.
Man muss ja nicht zwangslaeufig 8 Grafikkarten reinstecken nur weil es 8 Slots hat.
Koennte man genausogut mit Revodrives oder aehnliches bestucken 
Leider eine noch zu teure angelegenheit imho.


----------



## ZeroToxin (10. Dezember 2010)

4 Grakas und falls die Abhängigkeit nicht so wie beim NF200 ist, SoKa + TV Card oder was auch immer ^^

die sin meist e nich so hoch wie die Graka Wakühler


----------



## Progs-ID (10. Dezember 2010)

Abgefahrenes Board.


----------



## Gnome (11. Dezember 2010)

Die 24 Pin Stromversorgung is ja mal voll fehl am Platz dort neben den Ram Bänken....wie sieht denn das aus ? Und wer braucht 8 PCIe Slots ?


----------



## Eckism (11. Dezember 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> *Die 24 Pin Stromversorgung is ja mal voll fehl am Platz dort neben den Ram Bänken*....wie sieht denn das aus ? Und wer braucht 8 PCIe Slots ?



Das war schon immer an diesem Platz!?


----------



## 3-way (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ja eher für möglichst wenig Steckkarten auf dem Brett zwecks Wärme/Geräuschentwicklung.
Für freakige Experimente aber sicher nicht ungeeignet...


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Dezember 2010)

@3way 



> Ich bin ja eher für möglichst wenig Steckkarten auf dem Brett zwecks Wärme/Geräuschentwicklung.



Das Board ist aber für eine komplett andere Zielgruppe gedacht...Subzero, Multi GPU, Extreme OC!!

An deiner Stelle solltest du eher ein mATX Board nehmen.



> Für freakige Experimente aber sicher nicht ungeeignet...



Das weiß im Moment keiner...


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @3way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die würden sich aber eher nen 1355/2011 System holen statt so nem Brett. Also ich seh die Zielgruppe da auch nicht wirklich. Wenn ich Midrange CPUs mit GPU drauf bau, also hauptsächlich für den Büroeinsatz oder aber halt mit EINER dezidierten Grafikkarte, dann machts irgendwie kaum Sinn da mit Zusatzchip bla blub bis zu  4 zu betreiben, wobei ich auch nicht glaub das die alle dann 16 Lanes liefern können, was dann auch wieder die Frage nach dem Sinn aufwirft.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Dezember 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Selbst bei WAKÜ wird es eng wegen den Schlauch anschlüssen(sitzen alle auf gleicher höhe, weil baugleich), so nah wie die bei einander sitzen. Aber was solls.



Wozu gibt es Kühler, bei denen man so Verbinder kaufen kann, so das man nur 2 Schläuche braucht (zu sehen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...d-str-yers-bilderbuch-donnerstag-imgp1095.jpg), nur sollte dann ordentlich Radi Fläche vorhanden sein um die Abwärme aus 8 Grakas zu kühlen


----------



## dennypenny333 (12. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es Kühler, bei denen man so Verbinder kaufen kann, so das man nur 2 Schläuche braucht (zu sehen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...d-str-yers-bilderbuch-donnerstag-imgp1095.jpg), nur sollte dann ordentlich Radi Fläche vorhanden sein um die Abwärme aus 8 Grakas zu kühlen




alternativ würde ich denn das empfehlen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz für aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, max. 7 Grafikkarten Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz für aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, max. 7 Grafikkarten 17117

und für die die abwärme:  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black 36089

Mfg. dennypenny


----------

